

Books for Young Leaders - ekm2
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/10/11_books_every_young_leader_mu.html

======
elliptic
I'd recommend Xenophon's Anabasis.

------
cafard
Given the crowd, I'd strongly recommend Models of My Life by Herbert Simon.

------
holograham
for the hacker news crowd .... Peopleware

